# It is with a Heavy Heart I let every body know..



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

With a heavy heart today, I must annouce the Robert Snodgrass the owner of Brumos Porsche passed away last nite around 10pm. Mr Snodgrass was in attendance at the first annual Boggy Creek Charity Race held lat October at Hobby Planet in Jacksonville Florida. Mr Snodgrass gave of his time and effort to attend this event. He was very generous in giving a large donation to get the ball rolling for this. He will be missed by many in the Jacksonville community very much. Not to mention in the Grand-Am series where his 2 cars race the 58 Brumos Porsche and 59 Red Bull cars. We at Hobby Planet will miss Mr Snodgrass very much. 

We will also be planning a future Robert Snodgrass Memorial Race.

also on another note:
Eric Setzer did a great job in writing and article for John Ford's SARN magazine on the Boggy Creek Charity race. I think it is in the current issue. Good job there Eric..


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Hank80 said:


> With a heavy heart today, I must annouce the Robert Snodgrass the owner of Brumos Porsche passed away last nite around 10pm. Mr Snodgrass was in attendance at the first annual Boggy Creek Charity Race held lat October at Hobby Planet in Jacksonville Florida. Mr Snodgrass gave of his time and effort to attend this event. He was very generous in giving a large donation to get the ball rolling for this. He will be missed by many in the Jacksonville community very much. Not to mention in the Grand-Am series where his 2 cars race the 58 Brumos Porsche and 59 Red Bull cars. We at Hobby Planet will miss Mr Snodgrass very much.
> 
> We will also be planning a future Robert Snodgrass Memorial Race.
> 
> ...



Wow. We'll miss him.  The Memorial Race sounds like a brilliant idea. There *has* to be at least the two Brumos Porsche cars there (slot cars, that it, but the big cars would be cool). I think it'd also be good to have Brumos stickers/decals for people to apply to their cars if they want.



Thanks for the kudos, though it's outweighed by the sad news.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Hank80 said:


> With a heavy heart today, I must annouce the Robert Snodgrass the owner of Brumos Porsche passed away last nite around 10pm. Mr Snodgrass was in attendance at the first annual Boggy Creek Charity Race held lat October at Hobby Planet in Jacksonville Florida. Mr Snodgrass gave of his time and effort to attend this event. He was very generous in giving a large donation to get the ball rolling for this. He will be missed by many in the Jacksonville community very much. Not to mention in the Grand-Am series where his 2 cars race the 58 Brumos Porsche and 59 Red Bull cars. We at Hobby Planet will miss Mr Snodgrass very much.
> 
> We will also be planning a future Robert Snodgrass Memorial Race.
> 
> ...


Bob Snodgrass will be missed not only by the racing community but also by all who got to know him over the years.

The Bob Snodgrass Memorial Race would be a fitting tribute to him. I'm sure that Erik and I can get an article on it published. We will be glad to help in anyway we can to make the race a sucess and a tribute to Bob's memory.


----------

